# fighting



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

hi im new to the forum i got a cat on monday night a 8 week old kitten who seems quite smaller than average, on tuesday my brother turned up with another 10 week old cat forgot to tell him i had fetched one .But i said i would home her well she is agressive toward the smaller cat hisses and bites me and my husband when she isnt hiding i just dont no what i can do with her tryed feeding her by hand,she wont let me approach her in any way.Ihave been sitting with her on the floor trying to play with various toys but she wont have anything to do with any of us its like worldwar 3 can anyone help in anyway i dont want to rehome her thats not an option thank u in advance


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, these are young kitts who in a short period(allbeit for the best for them)have had a lot of big changes in theior short lives,so give them time to check out their new environments and get used to the new smells etc,show them where their food/water and toilet is and sit back and observe,as usually the best way to make friends with a cat is ignore them and let them come to you which in time they will..not always to sit on your lap but sometimes just to say right okay you can touch me nowShe is just probably a bit anxious as is he and they're picking up on each others nervousness and yours,bit of time i'm sure they'll be fine,for now keep their food bowls away from each other just til things calm down


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

70ridgeway said:


> hi im new to the forum i got a cat on monday night a 8 week old kitten who seems quite smaller than average, on tuesday my brother turned up with another 10 week old cat forgot to tell him i had fetched one .But i said i would home her well she is agressive toward the smaller cat hisses and bites me and my husband when she isnt hiding i just dont no what i can do with her tryed feeding her by hand,she wont let me approach her in any way.Ihave been sitting with her on the floor trying to play with various toys but she wont have anything to do with any of us its like worldwar 3 can anyone help in anyway i dont want to rehome her thats not an option thank u in advance


Hi and welcome 

I think its just going to take time to be honest - do you know anything of these two kittens backgrounds? Are they pedigree or moggies?

I would start (if you can) by keeping them apart, and work on gradually introducing them - Baby gates etc are a good example.

Try not to favour one cat over the other (not saying you are but it can happen).

They are both very young so i dont think it will take too long to introduce them. I had a 5 month old kitten and introduced two 4 month old boy kittens and after about a week they got on fine.

Are they both girls by the way? I think introducing girls can be harder as they are very territorial


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

yes there both girls the littlest one is brilliant have no problems at all with her she fitted straight in like shes always been here,i no its only been a short time but the second kittens behaviour is that of a wild cat it hasnt just been since shes been here i dont think she has been socialised very well at all,when my brother collected her he was scratched and bitten the lady said that she was just nervous,there not pedigree cats. They do have seperate feeding bowls just want her to feel secure i guess as she has a forever home here with us no matter how long it takes


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Good on you and god bless you for being so compassionate and understanding,sounds like time is the key,she'll soon realise that her new slaves are great to be with,please do keep us updated and wishing you all the very best from here on in


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi & welcome to the forum.
Ahh, bless. Does sound like she was'nt socialised at all. Keep doing what you are, she will eventually realise from watching the other kitten around you that you won't hurt her. The hissing ect between the 2 kittens is normal as they are from different homes. That will stop, they are both very young, so should'nt take long. Patience and time is what the other little one needs. Sounds like they both have a great home*


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

thank you everyone i really apprechiate your kind word i do hope she will be ok as i am a litle concerned i will keep you updated on there progress an thank you again


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*You're welcome Please do keep in touch, be lovely to hear how they get on. If you get a chance maybe a pikkie or 2*


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

this is angel shes the one im a bit worried about shes 10 weeks old










and this is satan i no her names a little weird but suits her to a tee shes mischievious trouble maker but she has so much character and doesnt seem to have any fear of any thing or any one,shes constantly on the go


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love em,they look so mischievous and Satan looks like our Noodypops many moons ago,Angel is a pretty little girl,thanks for sharing


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What lovely kitties and well done for deciding to keep them both. I'm sure Satan will settle down before too long and any fighting between them is quite normal. She probably wasn't handled much as a kitten and doesn't really know how to behave but with your patience and understanding I'm sure she'll get there.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

70ridgeway said:


> yes there both girls the littlest one is brilliant have no problems at all with her she fitted straight in like shes always been here,i no its only been a short time but the second kittens behaviour is that of a wild cat it hasnt just been since shes been here i dont think she has been socialised very well at all,when my brother collected her he was scratched and bitten the lady said that she was just nervous,there not pedigree cats. They do have seperate feeding bowls just want her to feel secure i guess as she has a forever home here with us no matter how long it takes


I agree with everyone else on the socialisation aspect....she will come round though. My Audrey was the opposite to Satan...she would sit behind the curtain in the kitchen and only come out to eat. Was frightened of ANY noise or human, and cowered if you came near her. It broke my heart because i thought she would be like this forever. But gradually, with a bit of work, and alot of patience she is the most loving and friendly cat ever. Loves people, loves being held, and most importantly she loves her two brothers.

Patience and understanding is the key - which sounds like you have alot of  You sounds like a great kitty mummy.

Please keep us updated - and more pics please! lol! Your cats are beautiful x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sure the two kittens will settle very quickly - the nervous one is being aggressive because she's nervous, that's all. I would be inclined to let them settle together before you try to force your attentions on the nervous one too much. I am quite sure she will come round, they always do.

Liz


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

oh im so pleased small step but at least its a step forward had a bit of a turn around today, she actually played with satan but not for long before she got a bit concerned and turned nasty ,she also came out and sat on the sofa for the first time,but as soon as i moved she was off again but at least she is settling a bit.Thank you everyone i really apprechiate your lovely words


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

70ridgeway said:


> oh im so pleased small step but at least its a step forward had a bit of a turn around today, she actually played with satan but not for long before she got a bit concerned and turned nasty ,she also came out and sat on the sofa for the first time,but as soon as i moved she was off again but at least she is settling a bit.Thank you everyone i really apprechiate your lovely words


Thats great news :thumbup: Give it a good week and i'm sure the two will be playing together without any fratching!

Also, if you can get them spayed as soon as old enough that will help too :biggrin:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, bless them, they're lovely Great that Angel came out albeit briefly bless her.  Good name by the way, we have an Angel, lol*


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

well looks like peace is finaly being restored


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonderful news*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Just been catching up with this story & it looks as tho things are progressing beautifully! 

Well done you on homing 2 kitty's & having the determenation & perserverence to keep them with you! Just ashame there's not more people in the world like yourself!


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

just an update really like to let you now that angel and satan are partners in crime rarely do you see the one without the other,there creating havoc between the two but its nice to see them finaly playing together im so glad i stuck with it and through all the fights and squabbles they both came out the other side as good friends,altho my dogs wouldnt say that as there really giving them hell between them lol .
Just like to thank you for the support and advice i really aprechiate it and Angel and Satan sends there gratitude to:thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

70ridgeway said:


> just an update really like to let you now that angel and satan are partners in crime rarely do you see the one without the other,there creating havoc between the two but its nice to see them finaly playing together im so glad i stuck with it and through all the fights and squabbles they both came out the other side as good friends,altho my dogs wouldnt say that as there really giving them hell between them lol .
> Just like to thank you for the support and advice i really aprechiate it and Angel and Satan sends there gratitude to:thumbup:


Ah, sounds like things are good now then  xx fab to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's excellent news! so glad to hear that they have settled happily together and discovered that two can get up to much more mischief than one!!!


----------

